# Fred Brum tab help



## bcolville (Dec 12, 2012)

Hello all,

I'm very interested in learning some of Fred Brum's songs. I have not been able to find any on the interned. I have a very hard time learning by ear as I am tone deaf. If anyone would take on the challenge to tab out any of his songs or find some I would be very grateful.

Thanks,
Brendan


----------



## Nonservium (Dec 12, 2012)

You must first grow a beard. Only then can you begin this journey correctly.


----------



## Fiction (Dec 12, 2012)

If you're playing an instrument you're not tone deaf, grab transcribe or audacity and play the song back at a slow speed, tab it out as you go.. Send Fred Brum a pm on here and ask how you're going as you tab it out.


----------



## Nonservium (Dec 13, 2012)

Fiction said:


> Beard



FTFY

In all seriousness, the post above me is right. Go at it on your own and see where you land. Fred is a cool mofo and would probably, at the very least, correct you if you were wrong. 

I'm not sure how he'd feel about it but you might even try asking him. He posts here and seems extremely approachable to me, though I've never talked with him.

Imo, his music more than a lot of thing I've seen on an 8 string would be great for getting accustomed to them. Much like Keith's is for getting used to a 7.


----------



## bcolville (Dec 13, 2012)

Already have a beard. I guess I'm halfway there. 

I watched a video where Fred talks about playing guitar with a mental disability. I guess I just need to stop looking for instant gratification and just have patience.

Thanks guys.


----------



## ROB SILVER (Dec 13, 2012)

bcolville said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm very interested in learning some of Fred Brum's songs. I have not been able to find any on the interned. I have a very hard time learning by ear as I am tone deaf. If anyone would take on the challenge to tab out any of his songs or find some I would be very grateful.
> 
> ...



Have you just tried going on his facebook and just asking him for tab, or some scale/licks type pointers at least?

He's a really nice bloke.

If he's not too busy I'm sure he'd oblige.


----------



## bcolville (Dec 13, 2012)

ROB SILVER said:


> Have you just tried going on his facebook and just asking him for tab, or some scale/licks type pointers at least?
> 
> He's a really nice bloke.
> 
> If he's not too busy I'm sure he'd oblige.


No I have not. I'm going to give it my best shot but if i need serious help I'll ask him.


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 21, 2013)

Asked him for tabs already and he says it's too time consuming. Pity, I wanted to grab the tab for Vortex.
But yeah, Fred is such a cool, talented guy. As I've said before of his Atonement album, it's so epic and manly that your pubes will grow into a handlebar moustache.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 18, 2013)

at all the beard answers! Hahaha! 

Ghstofperdition is right here - I rarely have the time to tab things out as I can write notation with some speed but most tapping programs butcher the fingerings and actual strings being used and correcting that is a bitch (no, I can't really play a chord that spans 9 frets with one hand ). I'm more than happy to correct tabs that people send to me and I've done so a number of times, though!

Also, thanks for the kind words, guys!


----------

